# Pittsy's Official DW Sonax Xtreme ****pit Cleaner



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW Sonax Xtreme ****pit Cleaner*

I had a quick half hour before the football started so thought i would give the car a quick clean inside.

It had been a couple of weeks since the last clean with about 600 miles covered...

Although it wasn't a real mess it was a bit grubby and dusty.

I had just received some Sonax ****pit cleaner so why not give it a go:thumb:

*The Product:*

The product arrives in a good quality HDPE bottle with an atomiser type spray head. It is 300ml in size so a pretty good size and the label has all the required information on in both English and Spanish so all good.

The packaging all seems good quality and workman like with no frills.:thumb:

The actual liquid contained in the bottle is clear and smells like the nicest smelling shampoo you can think of (sorry best way i can describe it to be honest).

*Sonax say:*

*Cleans and maintains all interior plastic car parts. Reliably prevents electrostatic charging and is, therefore, dust repellent. Renews and maintains the matt and grained ****pit surfaces of many car types (soft-feeling effect). Leaves a refreshing fragrance. Silicone- and solvent-free.*

So all good so far....

*The Method:*

I started 1st with the textured boot floor area which was pretty dirty after a few weeks use.



A couple of sprays onto the boot floor the spread and wiped with a clean MF cloth, i have got to say at this point it did a bang up job of cleaning the marks off the floor:thumb:

The next area tackled was the faux leather luggage cover, this was not really dirty but could do with a freshen up...



Same method here leaving a really nice clean matte finish.

So how does it work on scuff marks on the door thresholds?

Same method with a spray and wipe and came up really well.





Great results there, the dirty scuff marks were cleaned with no pressure and ended up looking really good:thumb:

At this point though i was glad all the doors were open because the smell was getting a bit strong for my liking



The dashboard came up really well leaving a nice matte finish again which looked really OEM so all you fans of shiny dashes had better look elsewhere.



And the myriad of different japanese plastics on the controls came up really clean and dust free.:thumb:

*Would I use it again?*

Its a decent interior cleaner and works really well so yes i will but only when i can get all the doors open as the smell (which is nice) gets a bit over powering.

*Price:*

£5.95 for a 300ml bottle available from here:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/inter...me-****pit-cleaner-matt-effect/prod_1202.html

Thinking about value this product represents good value for money as i must have only used 20ml for the entire car.:thumb:

*Conclusion:*

Sonax Xtreme ****pit Cleaner is a really effective multi surface interior plastic cleaner.
The cleaning power is easy to see, it seems to repel dust very well and smells great add to that the value of the product and this could be a winner.

If you are looking for a decent matte finish plastic cleaner for all types of interior plastics i would give this one a go.:thumb:

*Thanks for reading.*


----------

